# Things which I have found Helpful.



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Guys (and Girls)....

I'm back from another break of just, well, living my life, and I've come to share with you certain things which I've found useful and helpful in combatting this TERRIBLE disorder.

Anyways enough beatin round the bush I'll get too it.

Social and environmental things which have helped:-

- Go outside, even if by yourself, go for a walk, doesn't have to be a long one, feel the air on your face, smel the fresh outside air, hopefully it will bring back some good memories back from when you didn't suffer from this condition.

- If you're pals' invite you out to go out with them ( friends house, pub, club, window shopping), go with them, even if you're not feeling like most social person in the world, what I'm trying to underlin here is the fast that the thing which I have found most helpful in my travels of sorts, is staying in social contact.

If u can't meet, a phone call will do, to one or two mates, just to catch up. Basically stay outside, stay up to date with current social events and at least try to have a good time, (remember human beings are the most sociable animals on this earth so what do you think is goin to help a mind-brain in social disrepair ?

This is al wel and good but then, we have to accept the fact that, for some, this condition is relentless, so we have to attack it from all angles, fight fire with fire as they say, lol.

Medicinal approaches-->>

When visiting your doc you have to be careful of misdiagnosis: i.e them telling you that you seem 'depressed, anxious' or them dropping the bomb of 'possible psychotic episode' on your ass. Number1#. Yes, both depression and anxiety can be secondary symptoms of underlying DP/DR, but we're trying to treat the primary disorder hear, not the secondary symptoms, which those feelings would fall into. Number 2#. If they do dro the bomb of 'Prodromal Psychosis' on your ass, 'person at risk, or just plain schizophrenia, they will inevitaby attempt to medicate you with Anti-psychotic drugs.

Now, I quote from a leading DP/DR Psychiatrist in the field who specializes in 'DDD', Antipsychotic drugs actually worsen both th subjective and the objective state of DP/DR, so at all costs you must avoid them, in no way do they make anyone who is not experiencing a true psychosis any better, and actually make you feel terrible if you are not psychotic and you ingest them.

Medications/ Drugs which have helped me----->>

Now I can only speak from my personal experiences and Do not condone the ingestion of any new supplement and/ or drug without consulting your doctor first.

On the other hand, and many psych docs have agree'd with me on this, We in in effec the Stone age of treating mental illness, therefore there maybe some who decide to undergo what is termed 'self-medication', whereby the individual feels he has gathered enough knowledge concerning all the variables involved in undertaking such a risky task, but has decided that they know enough (or more than enough concerning the drugs, effects, pharmacology and pharmacokinetics involved) to medicate oneself.

Again, I emphasise that I do not condone doing this either as there is due risk involved, and one minor mishap can cost you you're life, so those who do undergo such practices I would imagine do so with extreme caution.

Ultimately I end by quoting from a book by 'Proffessor David E. Nutt' concerning the mental illness epidemic that is currently present in the European Union;

"The Patient who has (depression, anxiety) is the one who is experiencing the disorder first hand, and so they, in-truth, are the real experts in their disorder".

Drug/ Drug-combinations which I have found most helpful:-

Antidepressants: Personally I did not respond sufficiently to any of the 'S.S.R.I's' which I was given, so you could say that to that particular class of drugs I was a 'non-responder', even after being on them for prolonged periods.

Therefore I chose to put myself on an even stronger, even though more toxic, class of Antidepressant drugs known amongst the Psychiatric community as Tricyclic Antidepressants (TCa's). First I tried a medicine known as Amitriptyline, but due to its side effect of making me hungry (ergo leading to weight-gain), I switched myself to Clomipramine. Subjectively both of these medications were active for me, but the therapeutic response which I expected was only fleeting, and did not last very long.

Then after a while of being on Clomip for a while I realised that you actually need to wait, agessss, to feel any therapeutic response, and it builds up slowly. I mean the Docs tell you sixth months but im talking quite abit more than that, well it seemed like quite abit more. Anyways the clomip effect slowly raised its head, unti one night due to me running out of it (the clomip) I took one capsule of 20mg Fluoxetine, to try and bridge the gap until I could get more clomip. This Immediately seemed to push the Clomip response straight into the limelight, which I hadn't experienced before.

I mean,let me just say, that I'd read about all the dangers of Clomip, it being one of the most, (Probably the most) selective reuptake inhibitors for Serotonin, so all the data at hand warned against ingesting anything else that would raise my serotonin levels further.

Nevertheless, I have herd of only one other case of someone augmenting a TCa with an SSRI, but ony at an extremely low dosage, but also I had come across titles of papers which seemed to suggest that they had done some sort of tests on trying to augment TCa's with SSRI's, although let me just say I did not delve anyway deeper, and I did not read any of those papers.

Anyways, I didnt continue taking the clomip with the prozac as I had no clomip left, so I dosed fluoxetine for a coupe of days, and then I chose to switch to my supply of Amitriptyline. At first it eas strange because I chose to switch to a dose of Amil which was similar to the amount of Clomip I was on (120mg). The therapeutic effect hit me straight-away, no delay, and it was even stronger than with the Clomip, so from all this meddling, I can only suggest that if you do not respond to SSRI'S.

Start on a TCa, and slowly let your doc titrate the dose upwards, and then just be patient and wait, and god things will happen, eventually.

At the present I am currently taking:

Amiltriptyline - 70mg's a day

J147:--

J147 Is a compound which has recently been developed to treat age-related demntia. Its primary pharmacological action is to increase your brains ability to give birth to and develop (neurogenesis), new brain cells, thereby replacing the ones lost due tothe dementia disease. Neurogenesis is also widey thought to be a primary mechanism for how Antidepressant drugs produce their therapeutic benefit, so I decided to procure some from a trusted source andd trial it on myself.

I gathered data from others, including their calculations and am now on a dose of 50-100mg's per day. At around 70mg's, I must say I do notice a benefit, but aso baring in mind I have only recently aquired and started ingesting the substance in question.

One of its primary pharmacological mechanisms is thought to be the up-regulation of BDNF and NGF and therefore the facilitation of Neurogenesis, including aiding the proliferation of any newly born neurons (brain cells).

Going back, I forgot to mention that Amitriptyline is a TrKB and TrkA Neurotrophin receptor agonist. The natural binding ligands for the TrkB and TrkA receptors are BDNF and NGF (Brain-derived-neurotrophic-factor and Nerve-Growth-Factor).

NSI-189:-

NSI-189 is a benzypiperazine-derived chemical which is under research by a drug company known as Neuralstem, who are being funded by DARPA to develop it. In Rodent and Human study's it has been shwn to increase the amount of Neurogenesis in the Hippocampus and increase its size in both in-vitro and in-vivo studies by 20%.

In Human cinical trials a dosage of 50-80mg's produced an antidepressant response in the subjects of the trials, however personally, I have not felt it to be psychoactive at all, yet.

As to the primary pharmacology behind this molecule, the Scientists at Neuralstem are keeping themselves tight-lipped for now, and how it manages to do what it does remains a secret.

And last but not least,.........:

Isoxazole-9:-

This is quite a unique molecule in that the way it works, and wat it does (induce Neurogenesis, and proliferation of these new neuroprogenitor cells) is independent of BDNF or NGF, which is how all of the above pharmacological agents im taking atm purportedly work. It somehow induces Neurogenesis in the Hippocampus and the Dentate Gyrus via interaction withe the cREBS cycle, unfortunately I cnnot elaborate but either way, I feel it is good to try and induce a therapeutic repsonse from 'all angles' as they say, so yeah, in short, quite a novel compound. My dosage atm is 50-70mg's a day.

P.S, just one more compound I tried.....

I think I ran out of Amitriptyline the other day so I had a unique thought on what to use to bridge the gap until I got hold of some more, to keep my auto-receptors down-regulated, ya' kno....

I Turned to the 'Legal High, Research Chemical' chain of vendor websites for help, and help they gave.....

Having amassed a huge amount of knowledge concerning both legal and illegal chemicals, I recalled that on more than one of the pages for many of Dr. David E. Nichols 'Non-neurotoxic' analogues of MDMA, It had been suggested more than once that some of the Selective Serotonin Releasing Agents, which he had developed in his lab, and had found in animal studies to produce an MDMA-like respone in the mice or the rats or whatever, could be used as Novel, very fast acting antidepressants, in comparison to most A.D's, i.e Prozac which can take months to work.

Anyway, I found a trustworthy looking research chemical vendor site and purchased 1 Gram of MDAI, apparently a highly selective serotonin releasing agent.

My dosing started at 120mg which I took for about 3 days, it was quite effective, no 'buzz' or anything but did wat an SSRI does in 8 months in around about 30 minutes, lasted an appreciable amount of time, and made me nicely tired afterwards (serotonin---->> Melatonin etc etc etc), anyways eventually I ran out, and started on the Amitriptyline once again, titrated up to a moderate-high dose and kept it there. One last, the most effective dose I found for MDAI was around about 250mg's.

Thank you for listening.

Ohm Shanti : )


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Wow Nath, you sure know how to do extended research, both theory and practice. The main question is: was there anything that alleviated the dp, dr?


----------

